# La Marzocco Filter Basket Basket Dose



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm planning on giving the LM 17g basket a whirl at the weekend, any recommendations on what dose would be a good starting point?

I'm currently using 17g in my Gaggia Standard double.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

well i aim for 18 in mine. Its a 17-19g basket, but depending on your machine, sometimes 19 is too full to fit on the group. I get on well with an 18g dose.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, I was going to start at 18 and then started to doubt myself as its called a 17g basket


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

the 17g LM basket is based on the 18g VST basket (same basket in reality).

only LM state the lowest dose size and VST state the middle of the available dose range.

The dosing range for that basket is 17-19g


----------



## Chipstix (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi All,

A related question is that I am finding that I get a good extraction when using 15.5g in my LM 14g basket (in a bottomless PF), but with all other variables the same, if I use 19g or even tried 18g once in my LM 17g basket, the shot is choked and over extracted?

Would I expect to have to tune/vary the grind just to go from 14g LM in bottomless PF to 17g LM in twin spout PF?

I can tweak the Mignon mk2 but was kind of hoping that once dialled in for one basket, I wouldn't need to mess with it! I am weighing doses and using WDT. I am confident my tamp is consistent (as got used to a calibrated mat)

Thanks


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

I use 16gr in a 17 LM basket - tried lots of doses but this works best as leaves plenty of headroom for shot to expand...


----------

